# Rangers save 16 from Grand Teton



## wyoskibum (Jul 22, 2010)

MOOSE, WYOMING - Grand Teton National Park rangers rescued 16 climbers injured in a lightning storm on the 13,770-foot Grand Teton on Wednesday but had to call off the search for a 17th at dark.

SOURCE

This is where I used to live.  I've work with the Jenny Lake Rangers, great rescue group.


----------

